# chicken leg quarters



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Bought them because they were cheap, now not so sure what to do with them. Roasted some, but the kids are starting to refuse roast chicken because I've been making it so often (it is easy and chicken was on sale!). So anybody have a good recipe to use chicken leg quarters? Bonus points if I can boil the leftovers and make chicken soup. Apparently I make good chicken soup, because nobody complains about that one. :bash:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Bake up a whole bunch then de-meat them. Now you have a bunch of juicy meat to make chicken enchiladas, chicken pot pie and any other chicken recipe you like. I try to get as much as I can when they are on sale (I miss the days of them being $0.29 a lb!) and cook them up in bulk for chicken meat. You can also freeze the meat for later on.

Then take what's left, toss them in the crockpot with carrots, onions, celery, seasonings and water then let it cook overnight. Now you have a GREAT chicken stock ready to go!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

To add to what Annsni said, I cut some of the cooked meat into stir-fry sized chunks and freeze about 4 oz for the two of us in snack size ziplock bags. Toss in microwave to thaw, cut fresh veggies, wok it up, and a complete meal can be done in 20 min. (Hint - Kung Pao and Hoisen sauce are available premade and in bottles if you look around.)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Brine some and smoke/grill them. 

Cut some apart into drumsticks and thighs and make a pot of chicken jambalaya.

Fried chicken.

The bones from the above wouldn't be much good for soup stock, but those are some of my favorite things to do with the dark meat.


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

One of my favorite ways is to load up a large fry pan in a single layer, add onions and garlic. SautÃ© for a couple of hours adding water as needed. ( just a touch to keep from burning but not to prevent browning) add peppers and cook it done. Remove bones and use as a base for fajitas.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Remove meat from bones and cut up into pieces, make stock/broth from the bones and freeze. When you are ready to make soup, reheat the broth, add your vegetables, then add the frozen meat. When the meat is cooked, it's dinner. You can turn your soup into stew by thickening it and adding a little more meat.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I roasted some, picked the meat and threw it in a casserole. Meat came out with a funny flavor, maybe kind of metallic? I'm not sure how to describe it. And a little rubbery, but that's probably over cooking. Any idea what I did wrong? I just roasted it with a little salt, and stored it in a zip top bag. :/


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

marusempai said:


> So, I roasted some, picked the meat and threw it in a casserole. Meat came out with a funny flavor, maybe kind of metallic? I'm not sure how to describe it. And a little rubbery, but that's probably over cooking. Any idea what I did wrong? I just roasted it with a little salt, and stored it in a zip top bag. :/


While I'm not certain, it sounds as though the roasting pan may not be appropriate for roasting meat if it's putting a metallic flavor in the food. Maybe put a sheet of foil down first on the pan before placing the chicken. And unless you add some type of liquid the chicken might tend to be dry, even rubbery. You could marinate the chicken prior to roasting or you could baste it during the roasting process with a cooking oil or a marinade to add the needed liquid to keep some moisture in the meat.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> While I'm not certain, it sounds as though the roasting pan may not be appropriate for roasting meat if it's putting a metallic flavor in the food. Maybe put a sheet of foil down first on the pan before placing the chicken. And unless you add some type of liquid the chicken might tend to be dry, even rubbery. You could marinate the chicken prior to roasting or you could baste it during the roasting process with a cooking oil or a marinade to add the needed liquid to keep some moisture in the meat.


I don't think it was the pan, because the meat was moist, tender and delicious just after baking (we ate some then and saved some for later, in the plastic zip top bag). Unless off flavors from a pan can get stronger when you refrigerate? My instinct is to blame something that happened during storage or casserole making, but I can't come up with anything that makes sense. :/


----------



## Hapua1975 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mix up 2 cups of cider vinegar, 1 cup of oil, 3tbs salt, 1tbs pepper, and 1tbs poultry seasoning and 1 raw egg. Reserve 1/3 of the mixture and allow the chicken to marinate overnight in the remaining portion. Then slowly cook over a wood or charcoal fire basting with the reserved mixture. It will make the best BBQ chicken that you have ever had. You can use chicken halves or breast quarters as well, but I prefer to use the leg quarters as the breast meat has a tendency to cook much more quickly and get dried out.


----------

